# Trying for 1st baby, need help?



## macka07 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all, very new to all this so please go easy on me. My partner and I have been trying for a baby for the past 6 months now to no avail. I know 6 months isn't a majorly long time but I'm starting to worry whether theirs any problems with one of us! By the way I am the father to be, fingers crossed. One thing that is confusing us both is trying to determine when my partner is ovulating? We have bought the LH strips but don't really get what's happening with it. We have been monitoring her cycles for a while now and they consistently stay at 28 days. Although this month has been 27 days. Today is her first day in the cycle and we would really appreciate any info you can offer on when or what we should try to get a better chance this month? She's in her early 20's and I'm 30. I have had a child in a previous relaionship but still worry about things my side  Any help will be greatly appreciated. 
Forgot to mention. My partner was on the depo injection for a year, she had her last injection in January 2010


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi macka,


Nice to hear from male partners here sometimes....it means a lot to us ladies to have supportive men.


I started out using the LH test strips but find that they are not always as clear as they could be. I have always had regular cycles of between 25-28 days and will ovulate around day 12-14...HOWEVER...I have ovulated as early as day 10 so it's important not to miss the boat.


As a general rule, try to have intercourse every 48 hours from about day 8 of the cycle to about day 20. This way you are sure to have hit the right time and as sperm can survive for 3-5 days after ejaculation, they should sit patiently waiting in the fallopian tubes for the egg to arrive.


I bought the Clearblue Fertility Monitor....it costs about £100 from Boots and the test sticks are £22 for 2 months supply. The electronic monitor shows when your DP is approaching ovulation and it will show clearly when she has reached peak ovulation.


Unfortunately, I knew we had a problem when we were hitting the fertile time every month and nothing was happening and we are about to start our 2nd round of IVF/ICSI this month.


I wish you both the best of luck. Remember to try to keep your love making about you 2 having fun....it can get to the point where it feels like a chore.


A couple of things to avoid....smoking, alcohol and during sex, avoid oral as saliva can kill sperm, don't use lubrication...things like KY jelly can kill sperm...however, there is a lubrication called Pre-Seed which is specially for couples trying to conceive.....the sperm need plenty of fertile cervical mucus to swim in (sorry TMI) and if your DP feels a bit dry, it mimics normal fertile mucus. Please tell your DP to take folic acid as it is vital for conception (Pregnacare is a good pre-conception supplement) and for yourself, you could take Pregnacare for men which contains zinc and other nutrients vital for healthy sperm.


Good luck and I    you soon get a positive pregnancy result


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

p.s try Amazon for lower prices on Clearblue Monitor and Pre-Seed


----------



## macka07 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Neither of us smoke or drink, apart from the odd occasion. I may sound thick here, but the fact she's having her monthlies does this mean she is ovulating during the month? I'm worried that the depo injection may have messed her about?


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I was on the depo inj years ago. When I had the last one it took around 6 to 8 months for my periods to get back to normal (28 day cycle with no spotting inbetween) I got told then by a nurse then that it could still take a year for my body to start producing the hormones itself for ovulation depending how long I'd been on the inj for. Unfortunately having a regular cycle isn't an indicator that everything works fine,even using the sticks that predict LH surge aren't a guarantee that a woman is ovulating properly. The only way of actually finding out is by having a 21 day progesterone blood test which gp's will usually only order after 12 mths of ttc.


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Even when they do the day 21 progesterone test it only shows if you've ovulated that month.

You could both go to your GP as they can do some base line blood tests first.

Good luck


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

It may take a while for the depo to clear out of her system. Blood tests will be able to give you some answers, however, the GP may not agree to them just yet. I was 8 months trying at 37 years old before I managed to get my GP to agree.


Even with ovulation kits, like wibble-wobble said, you can't be 100% sure that ovulation did actually occur, they can just tell you when its time to do the 'Baby Dance'   . For me, the monitor shows ovulation each month but tests showed I have a low ovarian reserve, so this is the reason for my failure to conceive, for others there are other reasons, sometimes a reason can't be found and you are classed as 'unexplained infertility'.


At this stage and because of the depo, you shouldn't really be worrying too much, it may just be a matter of time, but do seek help if it's not happened in the next few months.


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

hey Petite one, just read your signiture and see that you are due to start stimming at the end of june-ish, me too. Are you going to be doing short protocol? It tends to be more effective for ladies with low AMH.


Good luck with your first cycle and hope it's a successful one. Don't know if you have yet joined a cycle buddies thread for June/July? If not, i would recommend it highly....I couldn't have got through my first cycle without the support of ladies going through the same things as me at the same time. The 2ww is extremely difficult and it's good to talk to others


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Macka07

Your partner could also try taking her temperature every morning, as soon as she wakes up, with a Basel Body Thermometer ( you can get ones for about £6 on Amazon). When you ovulate your temperature rises during the second half of your cycle - it's a good, cheap way to give you an indication if your DP is ovulating.

Rather than track my temps myself I enter my data on www.fertilityfriend.com which then creates a graph/chart and tells me if I've ovulated. It also has a series of short lessons on how to track your fertile signs throughout the month, such as cervical mucous etc. Believe it or not it changes quite a lot!

Good luck and well done for taking the initiative to find out more about what could be causing the delay. Please don't worry too much, most likely it's the lingering effects of the Depo and normal service will be resumed shortly.

/links


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

ekitten1 - hello ha.  

Mine is the short protocal and i'm doing the mild ivf. I've not joined the cycle buddies yet but I have been reading them. I'm new to this whole thing! We're meeting our nurse soon to discuss what happens when we start and discuss our medications.

Good luck with yours too.


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Petite One, try not to worry too much about the injections...they are actually not as bad as you think they are going to be. I think the biggest panic is making sure you get the liquid measured out right and the bubbles out of the syringe! By the time you have done 2-3 jabs, its easy.


Im actually looking forward to getting started again...weird as it may sound


----------

